# Reirto-RRNF's progression thread



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 17, 2022)

Hello there, is this my progression thread
I'm currently using CFOP 2LLL for 3x3, ZZ for 3x3 OH, Ortega for 2x2, and Yau for 4x4

I'm currently is Sub-18 at 3x3, Sub-6 at 2x2, Sub-3M at 4x4, and Sub-1M at OH

Goals:
Sub-10 3x3
Sub-4 2x2
Sub-40 4x4
Higher BLD success rate and Sub-2m BLD

I'm gonna get other puzzle later


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 19, 2022)

Finished Knight Move Shapes OLL cases, just left with I Shapes and Awkward Shapes cases to learn


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 20, 2022)

I got 22.44 Ao50 PB and 22.62 Ao100 PB after a long time


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 21, 2022)

Finished learning Line/I shapes OLL cases, only Awkward shape and Dot cases left, probably i'm going to learn Dot cases later because i can just do edge control at last slot


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

I got 19.65 PB2 average yay (my PB average is 19.30)
Time list:
18.25, (17.18), 19.86, (24.44), 20.85

And i got another Ao50 and Ao100 PB


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

I got Ao5, Ao12, Ao50, and Ao100 2x2 PB yay
Ao5: 5.68
Ao12: 5.95
Ao50: 6.43
Ao100: 6.64


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 22, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> I got 19.65 PB2 average yay (my PB average is 19.30)
> Time list:
> 18.25, (17.18), 19.86, (24.44), 20.85
> 
> And i got another Ao50 and Ao100 PB


Nice progress yo!


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 22, 2022)

Do you know Ortega for 2x2? It’s only like four algs and you can easily average sub-5 with a bit of practice.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

Bh13 said:


> Do you know Ortega for 2x2? It’s only like four algs and you can easily average sub-5 with a bit of practice.


Yes, i already Sub-7 with it, well i think i gonna practice more before go to CLL (but sometime i just can't hold to learning alg)


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

Well i got more 2x2 PB
Ao5: 4.99
Ao12: 5.56
Ao50: 6.09
Ao100: 6.35


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

I also got 22.36 Ao100 3x3 PB
Well i gonna do 4x4 now


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 25, 2022)

I got 3x3 15.72 PB single, beating my 17.07 former PB single at 20th December 2021 which also my longest standing PB single

Well here the recontruction


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 25, 2022)

Well i get Ao5, Ao12, Ao50, Ao100 PB
2 16.xx solve, 5 another Sub-20 solve
Well what i did is just lube my cube that has been not lubed for 1-2 months (because i lost the lube)


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 26, 2022)

Well yeah i got 17.84 PB Ao5 and 18.79 PB Ao12


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes i got 14.25 PB single

Here the recontruction
2 F2L pair is paired when pairing 2nd pair, also get OLL 24 (OCLL T) and T Perm for last layer

Also did this at school


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah i got 13.40 PB single
I can't recontruct it, what i remember is i got X-Cross, OLL 36(R U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U2 R') and PLL skip

And 17.35 PB average
Time list: 18.05, (13.40), 17.30, (22.30), 16.70


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm going to start learning CLL for 2x2 

Hope me luck


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm finished learning H cases CLL


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 1, 2022)

Well yeah i got Ao5, Ao,12, Ao50, Ao100 PB today

Ao5: 16.91
Ao12: 17.73
Ao50: 19.01
Ao100: 19.43

Well i can say i'm Sub-20 now because i get more Sub-20 than 2x.xx now, really great for starting February


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes i got more PB

Ao12: 17.70
Ao50: 18.21
Ao100: 18.78


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm finished learning 2x2 Sune CLL cases


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes i got more 3x3 PB

Ao5: 16.77
Time list: 
(19.37), 16.26, 16.29, 17.76, (15.58)
Ao12: 17.42
Ao50: 17.99
Ao100: 18.27


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 3, 2022)

Well i'm forgot to learn 2x2 Anti Sune CLL today, well maybe tomorrow


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm finished learning 2x2 Anti-Sune CLL cases


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 5, 2022)

I got 3x3 16.57 PB Ao5 and 17.35 PB Ao12


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 8, 2022)

I got 4x4 1:32.53 PB single!
Beating my former 1:47.09 PB single that last for 54 days
More than 10 seconds faster lol


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 8, 2022)

I got 9:26.31 3BLD result which is my second 3BLD success!

Recontruction


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 9, 2022)

Yeah i got 3x3 15.33 Ao5 PB and 17.20 Ao12 PB
Also 3x3 OH 34.14 single PB


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 9, 2022)

Well yeah i got 13.50 single which is my PB2 and 0.10 slower than my single PB


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 12, 2022)

I got DNF 12.83 PB fail because i did wrong PLL lol

Recontruction


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 12, 2022)

I got 3x3 Mo3, Ao12, Ao50, Ao100 PB yeah

Mo3: 14.82
Ao12: 16.35
Ao50: 17.12
Ao100: 17.45


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 12, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> I got DNF 12.83 PB fail because i did wrong PLL lol
> 
> Recontruction


In Gb and Gd, the color between the headlights is opposite, while on A perms is adjacent. Idk if you know this, but this helped me with recognition when I was doing the same mistake.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 12, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> In Gb and Gd, the color between the headlights is opposite, while on A perms is adjacent. Idk if you know this, but this helped me with recognition when I was doing the same mistake.


Yeah i ever know that but just forgot it, i'm really need to remember that part for Gb and Gd, thanks


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes i got 13.27 single PB
Recontruction here 

Also 17.32 Ao100 PB


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah i got 12.29 single PB
Recontruction here

Also 16.88 Ao50 and 17.22 Ao100 PB


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes i got 1:30.08 4x4 PB single, also other 4x4 PB

Mo3: 1:35.69
Ao5: 1:38.33
Ao12: 1:56.04
Ao50: 2:23.48


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm finished learning 2x2 CLL T cases


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 23, 2022)

I got 14.56 Ao5 PB

Time list:
(13.39), (17.56), 14.60, 13.98, 15.12


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm kinda less active in cubing since Late February
I'm still cube but like i like not doing any timed solve for 3 days
Mostly because less motivation
other thing is APB and Mehta stuff make me less interested in methods
And i kinda interested more in drawing

Well i'm going to kinda more active now


----------

